# radiator and flush help



## Keone777 (Sep 24, 2008)

I attempted to drain my coolant system on my 95 KA24E so I could install a new thermostat. I loosened the plastic tab on the petcock a couple of turns but the coolant barely dripped out. Does the tab have to come off completely? Or is there deposits possibly clogging the radiator?

Also, I was going to flush the system. Is the garden hose process ok, or should distilled water be used always?

NEWBIE to this cooling system stuff. Don't want to mess up my baby  THANKS!


----------



## cjserio (Mar 18, 2008)

Those petcocks are a pain in the butt. There's a slot cut down the shaft so that you can loosen them a little and attach a small hose so it doesn't spray all over the place but it never works very well. Just loosen the thing until it comes out completely.

Also don't forget to open the plug on the side of the engine and crack the air valve open.

I wouldn't use a garden hose. The mineral and sediment in tap water is supposedly really bad for your engine. I guess there'd be no harm as long as you be sure to flush all of the tap water out when you're done with distilled water but I wouldn't try it.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

I would drain the coolant completely and fill with tap water and flush cleaner drive it for 30mins -1 hr drain flush with garden hose, fill with distilled water, anti rust formula (Redline Wet Wetter) or w/p lubricate, anti freeze and that's it...burp it.... top it off and call it the day!


----------



## Keone777 (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks for all the help guys. 

cjserio, I went down and bought 6-gallons of distilled water today. My truck takes 9 L/9.5qt, so I figuired that'd be enough to flush and fill 50/50. Going to take another crack at it this weekend, taking that whole dang petcock off.

So CMax03, I'm suppossed to "drive" the truck for 30-60mins? Or can I just let it run? Just need to have the water pump circulate the water through to clean out the system right?


----------



## cjserio (Mar 18, 2008)

Let it run...make sure the heater is on the highest temperature setting so that the coolant flows through your heater core.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Keone777 said:


> Thanks for all the help guys.
> 
> cjserio, I went down and bought 6-gallons of distilled water today. My truck takes 9 L/9.5qt, so I figuired that'd be enough to flush and fill 50/50. Going to take another crack at it this weekend, taking that whole dang petcock off.
> 
> So CMax03, I'm suppossed to "drive" the truck for 30-60mins? Or can I just let it run? Just need to have the water pump circulate the water through to clean out the system right?


 I normally driven mine for the past 20 yrs, I've owned the truck during flushing/cleaning my cooling system! I just recently maybe almost a year now since I replaced the original OEM radiator. But i've always driven at it's operating temp with the heater on and then return to the house and let it cool a little then drain and flush, refill and burp! I was pissed when I replaced my radiator cause all I could find was that cheap ass Made In China shit!!!!! there are alot of companies now offering all aluminum radiators these days since no one's really happy with this plastic tank contraption!


----------



## Keone777 (Sep 24, 2008)

Ok, so my girlfriend (she's actually just as good of a mechanic as I am almost!) and I got the job done this weekend! Thermostat, which was in the lower radiator hose instead of the top, is in. Except one thing: I forgot to take off the engine block drain plug. 

I drained twice with distilled water and then ran it for 15 minutes, flushing wth distilled water. The water came out clear at the end and the temp. was right in the middle, but the fan never stopped running. I then filled with 50/50 mix, and got one gallon in only (2.1 gallon capacity). I'm going to drive it in the morning to finish the bleed out process, but I don't think I will be able to get a whole other gallon in there.

So I have two questions: 

Am I ok or should I redo it, taking off the engine block drain plug? (Heard only a tea cup comes out, and about that much came out when I took off the thermostat)

Is the fan suppossed to run all the time when flushing? (Haven't taken it for a drive yet with new coolant, will let you know how it goes).


Thanks again guys!


----------

